# We bought a new travel trailer today!!!



## antigua

So long Antigua!!! Dispite the troublsome you have brought and the extra money you have cost me. You will be missed :comfort_: HELLO EVERGREEN!!!! We just bought one today. If you know me you know how much I research anything and everything I purchase. Well this one is a beauty! It will be a lot different than the one I have but a welcome one at that. I'll have more pics in my album.


----------



## jeffmue

Oh that is so nice! Congratulations!


----------



## happiestcamper

:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


Don't forget to update your signature.


----------



## antigua

Thanks guys! Oh ya, I should do that.


----------



## cagemaja

Congrats! Since you've done all the research, help a gal out and post the specs eh? :thumbup1:


----------



## antigua

Sure! Here's the web site. Lots of videos which by the way sold me. I told my wife after watching them that this was our next trailer, i really didn't think it would be so soon. Let me know what you think.
Evergreen Recreational Vehicles - Manufacturer of Green Eco-Friendly Travel Trailers and Fifth Wheels


----------



## csinns

Congrats on the new camper!


----------



## gracy

It's beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## racegrrl7665

*Wow!*

That looks like a really nice trailer! I'm sure by now you've been out with it more than once - is it fantastic?

Hope it's everything you hoped for!


----------



## antigua

It's awesome!!!! We've only spent one weekend in her but so far it was the best nights I've had fir a while!!! Thanks for all your comments  We're going camping next weekend. It's Canada's Day long weekend! Always a blast when camping.


----------



## ctfortner

HEY, somehow I overlooked this. Wow, thats awesome. HaHa, it doesnt match your screen name anymore. Glad to hear things are going well for yall. I will be getting close to you hear in the next couple months, going to make my way up to northern MN for a week plus. I am traveling over 1000 miles, you should travel the rest and lets blow the froth off a few! Matter of fact just bring the camper down and we can make a camping weekend out of it.


----------



## antigua

I know what you mean about the screen name!!! Oops! Well that's ok because the Antigua was a pretty good trailer for us. I would love to join you all down there. But I won't be able to do anything this year. Work has me in shackles and any holiday's i have are spoken for already not to mention that the trailer is on a seasonal site which meens pulling it out would not be fun. Don't want to rule anything out in the future. I've never been state side and would love to go. When we do, I'll be looking for some sound advice. If you're ever up here, feel free to come and visit us.


----------



## EdisonCheug

wow. congratulations for the new travel trailer!
they look pretty nice.


----------



## dogbone

Good luck with the new addition. Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## antigua

Thank you! We love it! We had a couple of issues but Evergreen was very quick to help me out and resolve the problem. Customer service has been amazing!


----------

